# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Средняя зарплата

## Irina

*Сегодня столкнулась вот с таким мнением: Вместо того чтобы рассчитывать среднюю арифметическую зарплату по стране, учитывая доходы тысяч чиновников высшего звена, руководителей всех мастей,топ-менеджеров, — не мешало бы хоть раз рассчитать среднюю медианную зарплату, то есть ту, которую получает максимальное количество людей в стране. * 

А как вы относитесь к тем цифрам, которые официально публикуются? Что-то мне кажется, что не соответствуют они действительным зарплатам.

----------


## Sanych

А как тут относиться???? У нас так всегда. Зарплату директора с зарплатой уборщицы сложат и красота в отчётах. Зарплату поднимают в процентах и всем примерно одинаково.И за эти годы в стране сложилась такая ситуация, что надо поднять зарплату рабочим процентов на 300% что бы догнать начальство. А начальникам не поднимать вовсе что бы уравнять более менее. А нету денег так сделать??? Вообще-то они есть, их надо просто правильно пустить на дело. Но в таком случае значит надо начальникам большим и толстым уменьшить а рабочим из этих денег добавить.

----------


## Irina

Вот и мне кажется, что далеко простым людям до зарплат начальства. Никто из руководящих реально на этот вопрос смотреть не хочет. Им смысл - у них как в анекдоте - не надо мне оклад, дайте мне маленький склад. Зачем думать о других, когда у тебя всё в шоколаде.

----------


## Irina

*Результаты опроса: 45,39% белорусов получают зарплату ниже средней
02.06.2010, 09:47 » Общество
Mojazarplata.by*

Около 1200 белорусских респондентов приняли участие в онлайн-опросе Mojazarplata.by, поделившись информацией о своих зарплатах.

По результатам онлайн-опроса, большинство - 31,75% - респондентов получают зарплаты, близкие к средней по стране. В апреле 2010 года, по данным Белстата, средняя зарплата в Беларуси составила 1 116 820 рублей.
У 22,86% респондентов доходы выше среднего уровня. Однако количество тех, кто зарабатывает меньше средней зарплаты, почти в два раза больше и суммарно составило 45,39%.

При этом у 10,16% из них зарплата близка к минимальной, а почти 6% участников опроса и вовсе получают меньше минимальной зарплаты.

----------


## kalita

Не верю я этим циферам. Гораздо эффективные узнать у пары человек из своего окружения и тогда уже делать выводы.

----------

